# Noob Q: Making toolbar icons smaller in Outlook 2010



## angelkiller (Jan 6, 2011)

Hey, workin on my mom's pc and I need to make the 'ribbon' toolbar icons smaller. The toolbar appears to be taking up an unusually large amount of the available on-screen space. I know in 2003 there was a little tick box to toggle the size, and in 2010,  I can't seem to find it. 

If it matters, the text size in Windows has been set to 125%.

Thanks.

Screenie:


----------



## Kreij (Jan 6, 2011)

Did you try setting the tet size back to 100%?
Changing the text size can make a lot of things look weird or out of proportion.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 6, 2011)

It is taking up a large amount of space because they switched from the standard toolbar layout to the ribbon layout in Outlook.

The only way you can really make it smaller is to click the little up arrow thing, next to the blue circle with the question mark in it.  That will auto-hide it, then to show it you just click on the the name of the ribbon you want to see.


----------



## angelkiller (Jan 6, 2011)

Changing the windows text size back to 100% fixed the issue.

But my mom likes the text size at 125%. Any way to override the 125% setting for outlook?


----------



## Kreij (Jan 6, 2011)

Does Ctrl+ and Ctrl- work in outlook like it does in the browser?
That still may make a difference. 
Sorry don't have a copy of 2010 to play with.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Jan 7, 2011)

Infos in the help button of Microsoft Outlook very useful because it goes right online.


----------

